

Badass: 22 Incredible Facts About the Life and Career of Sir Christopher Lee - jnordwick
http://io9.com/22-incredible-facts-about-the-life-and-career-of-sir-ch-1710917366

======
thomasfl
When the most boring thing you've done in your life is playing Dracula in a
movie, you know you've lived your life to the full.

